# **Exhaust Tip**



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are some pictures for all to see, regarding the aftermarket exhaust tip

I purchased it off eBay for $20

Looks nice on the Cruze, finally get to see where my exhaust is lol

Let me know what you guys/gals think of it! 

Thanks,

CHEVYCRUZE RS :fro:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I uploaded the pics once again from my blackberry since im away from home, let me know if you can see the pics if not PM me

Thank You

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

me like!!! doesnt look like it sticks out past the bumper. That is what was preventing me from buying this. I think it looks bad when tips stick out...time to order. can you post a shot from a slight distance from the side and back????


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i found the one you got but they want 39 bucks with shipping...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah Cruzeman I will get you that picture ahah.
Yeah for me it came out to like 42 bucks with shipping lol. 39 sounds good plus its a good quality piece so 39 bucks is nothing. 

Im glad you guys like it!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll watch out for that side view pic too. I like the looks from what I see. Don't know why Chevy couldn't have done better with the exhaust...it's like they got to the rear of the car and decided they were tired, and just quit before considering the exhaust ports.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good. Definitely makes it look a little sportier.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

EXACTLY!!! lol
They must have been tired or working late shifts when designing the rear of the cruze....especially the "rs" bumper. Very lame, very cheap looking. 
They could of atleast put some kind of exhaust tip sticking out of the bumper so people can see it lol. o well.....

CHEVYCRUZE RS

P.S. pics of the side view will be up tommorow morning.



gman19 said:


> I'll watch out for that side view pic too. I like the looks from what I see. Don't know why Chevy couldn't have done better with the exhaust...it's like they got to the rear of the car and decided they were tired, and just quit before considering the exhaust ports.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Every Freakin car these days have tips except Cruze


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> Every Freakin car these days have tips except Cruze


The new Elantra doesn't...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah thats true but you can atleast see it without going underneath the car. On our cars you literally have to stick your head under the bumper to see the tip. pathetic I think.
Anyways, this is a cheap solution to see your exhaust tip lol. :wub:




bojangles said:


> The new Elantra doesn't...


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Only problem is, it really needs one more on the other side (and functional!)


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Only problem is, it really needs one more on the other side (and functional!)


You said it! I cannot believe the uppermost trim line lacks at least 1 visible exhaust tip. One should have been standard, and I'd have paid extra for a second as an option....


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Every Freakin car these days have tips except Cruze


As mentioned, the Elantra doesn't. Nor did the E65/E66 BMW 7-series. I suppose they just got tired, though, right?



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> yeah thats true but you can atleast see it without going underneath the car. On our cars you literally have to stick your head under the bumper to see the tip. pathetic I think.
> Anyways, this is a cheap solution to see your exhaust tip lol. :wub:


Are you concerned that someone will think you are driving an EV or something?



SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Only problem is, it really needs one more on the other side (and functional!)


Now, this is a good idea. Tips on both sides at least keep the symmetry of the rear end in tact. It needs to be with a bumper that is designed to house the tips, though.



gman19 said:


> You said it! I cannot believe the uppermost trim line lacks at least 1 visible exhaust tip. One should have been standard, and I'd have paid extra for a second as an option....


Again, I ask, what is the purpose of needing to see the exhaust tip(s)? Is it a security thing? A rear bumper with cutouts for a two-tip setup would be a worthwhile option. When the tips are on one side only, it tends to be pretty unflattering. It is one of the less pleasant aspects of the rear end of my GTO. The '05-'06 have a split rear exhaust. On mine, they are routed to one side. At least it is a dual exhaust setup from the headers back and the tips are staggered to fit the curve of the bumper, but if I had a few extra bucks and the motivation, I'd cut out the other side and split the exhaust. I've also seen some with turndowns or side exhaust and a completely filled in rear bumper. It looks quite clean as well.

OP, it looks like you put $20 eBay tips on a car with a bumper not meant to show the exhaust. 

I hate that I feel like I keep raining on your parades ("splitters", rear decal, exhaust tips), I just get this feeling that you are changing things just to change them. If you like it, though, more power to you and you can skip over anything I'm saying.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Only problem is, it really needs one more on the other side (and functional!)


I agree... I am gonna run the dual diffuser when I decide to spend the money... well also when a functional exhaust comes out. I am a ricer..I want that look on my 40+MPG car...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I agree... I am gonna run the dual diffuser when I decide to spend the money... well also when a functional exhaust comes out. I am a ricer..I want that look on my 40+MPG car...


This is exactly what I want, but to me this gives the Cruze a bit of a European look (Audi-ish) that's what I'm going for.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks really good


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> Again, I ask, what is the purpose of needing to see the exhaust tip(s)? Is it a security thing? A rear bumper with cutouts for a two-tip setup would be a worthwhile option. When the tips are on one side only, it tends to be pretty unflattering. It is one of the less pleasant aspects of the rear end of my GTO. The '05-'06 have a split rear exhaust. On mine, they are routed to one side. At least it is a dual exhaust setup from the headers back and the tips are staggered to fit the curve of the bumper, but if I had a few extra bucks and the motivation, I'd cut out the other side and split the exhaust. I've also seen some with turndowns or side exhaust and a completely filled in rear bumper. It looks quite clean as well.


I like to see the exhaust tips...end of story. That's me though. Since the existing tip is truly unflattering, it's OK that it is hidden. I want to "see" a 
Chrome or Polished tip. One would look better than the car does look now, but TWO (one per side, through a fitted bumper) would really set the rear of the car off aestetically.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

I like it! I also like to see the exhaust tip. Waiting to see what comes out in the near future.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

I'm glad the Cruze's exhaust is all but invisible. I think chrome exhaust tips are silly.

But, I seem to be in the minority.

PS - our other car is a '03 Vibe, which came w/ a chrome exhaust tip, which I promptly removed when I got the car home...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like to SEE exhaust tips......period. 
I have the RoadRuns body kit on order and the rear bumper has the cutouts for the exact tip I have installed. 
Ill show you when everythings done :th_coolio:




bvbull200 said:


> As mentioned, the Elantra doesn't. Nor did the E65/E66 BMW 7-series. I suppose they just got tired, though, right?
> 
> 
> Are you concerned that someone will think you are driving an EV or something?
> ...


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> I hate that I feel like I keep raining on your parades ("splitters", rear decal, exhaust tips),* I just get this feeling that you are changing things just to change them.* If you like it, though, more power to you and you can skip over anything I'm saying.


Well, isn't that what MOST enthusiasts do? We bought a product and were not happy with what the manufacture had created. So we change things...sometimes as a trial/test for something bigger, sometimes for function and sometimes because...hey, we all have that little car bug in us. 

But like you said, to each they're own and if you like it more power to you. I personally thought the tips looked fairly stock and like the look...so much so that I ordered a set too.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Im liking what I see!
Can you take a pic of the entire rear of the car?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm 50/50 on it


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Dwnshft, Atleast someone gets the _idea_ lol.
As I said before, the splitters were a "test". I wanted to *try *something out. Plus, I sold them for $30 dollars more to a kid in my hometown :shipwrecked:



CHEVYCRUZE RS





Dwnshft said:


> Well, isn't that what MOST enthusiasts do? We bought a product and were not happy with what the manufacture had created. So we change things...sometimes as a trial/test for something bigger, sometimes for function and sometimes because...hey, we all have that little car bug in us.
> 
> But like you said, to each they're own and if you like it more power to you. I personally thought the tips looked fairly stock and like the look...so much so that I ordered a set too.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I agree... I am gonna run the dual diffuser when I decide to spend the money... well also when a functional exhaust comes out. I am a ricer..I want that look on my 40+MPG car...


That looks really good.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Here you go





70x7 said:


> Im liking what I see!
> Can you take a pic of the entire rear of the car?


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it me...or does the muffler tip look crooked? It looks nice but one pipe looks higher than the other side


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Senistr said:


> Is it me...or does the muffler tip look crooked? It looks nice but one pipe looks higher than the other side


 
i was thinking that to but could be wrong???


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I think it is...


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Tips look uneven to me as well


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol I think we should take a poll =P


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Well, isn't that what MOST enthusiasts do? We bought a product and were not happy with what the manufacture had created. So we change things...sometimes as a trial/test for something bigger, sometimes for function and sometimes because...hey, we all have that little car bug in us.
> 
> But like you said, to each they're own and if you like it more power to you. I personally thought the tips looked fairly stock and like the look...so much so that I ordered a set too.


Enthusiasts change for the sake of changing? I doubt it. I would contend that a nice blend of stock and modified is the best approach. So is a vision about what design elements compliment other design elements. I could paint my wheels orange just for the sake of changing them, but would that look good?

The OP already put some "splitters" on the front of his car, told us how much we'd love them, then promptly decided he didn't like them amidst a flood of less than flattering feedback. I think he thought they would look good just because they weren't stock. Turns out he was wrong (his opinion, not mine).

If you like them, go ahead. I just think a more complete solution would look better. Tips that aren't crooked would be a start. So would filling the hole left behind from removing an emblem. eBay isn't always the best parts bin for modifying your car. 

What do I know, though. My wife's Cruze has the hidden exhaust that the OP thinks is pathetic.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol modding a car is showing your personality...would you rather be bland and have a car you always see on the road...or have a car that says HEY...im an individual! That's the way we think. We don't want to be IN the crowd...we want to be the one the crowd is around.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Senistr said:


> lol modding a car is showing your personality...would you rather be bland and have a car you always see on the road...or have a car that says HEY...im an individual! That's the way we think. We don't want to be IN the crowd...we want to be the one the crowd is around.


:sigh::signs015:!


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Senistr said:


> lol modding a car is showing your personality...would you rather be bland and have a car you always see on the road...or have a car that says HEY...im an individual! That's the way we think. We don't want to be IN the crowd...we want to be the one the crowd is around.


You are preaching to the choir, bud. No problem with modifying at all, I just think that some modifications are executed better than others.

If you are wanting to have a one of a kind car, though, I suppose eBay splitters turned 90 degrees the wrong way, a hole in your trunk lid, and a $20 crooked eBay exhaust tip is a good start. Doubt you'll see many of those. As good as a modified car looks, sometimes it's better to hold on to that $20 for something a little better.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Well the splitters was a good idea..just not executed very well but he was testing things out. And he didn't know about the hole in the trunk, lesson learned for everyone. and the exhuast tip being crooked is a simple fix..everyone makes mistakes..it's what makes us human. **** I'll give him the benifit of the doubt and say he didn't notice it was crooked. It would be nice if they were straight but he had a good idea for it.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Senistr said:


> Well the splitters was a good idea..just not executed very well but he was testing things out. And he didn't know about the hole in the trunk, lesson learned for everyone. and the exhuast tip being crooked is a simple fix..everyone makes mistakes..it's what makes us human. **** I'll give him the benifit of the doubt and say he didn't notice it was crooked. It would be nice if they were straight but he had a good idea for it.


And you just made the point I have been making. They all might work in theory, but there needs to be a little foresight in the actual execution. You can't just tack something on and say it looks good because it is different.

Look at his quick change of tone in the splitters thread. Dude thought we'd all be green with envy and told us how much he loved them. I suppose it is because they were different and gave him some individuality. Without a thing changing, save for the unexpected public opinion, he all of a sudden thought that they didn't look so good. 

It was change for the sake of change.

Properly fit, properly installed and they just might look nice.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm with bvbull on this one. I think having a car that displays your sense of pride in it is more respectable than having a car that doesn't look normal. ****, you can accomplish that just by keeping it clean. When I see someone that maintains a spotless car I know they love that thing. When I see a bunch of crap from ebay slapped all over a car, I know the driver is an attention *****.

Speaking of which, I need to go get a cherry bomb muffler installed on my cruze. I hope it comes with lots of stickers to put on my back window...


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Exactly..iv'e set out and carefully planned everything so that when the time is right, i will make my appearance haha. Same reason i havn't gotten a intake or exhaust...waiting to see what comes out.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

You guys and these splitters, my gosh....get over it lol! 
IT WAS A TEST......not something permanent.
Plus I made 30 bucks more! Good deal, eh?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Its the way the pic was taken, in real life both tips are equallly level. 
But if you guys say it isnt.....it isnt!



Senistr said:


> Is it me...or does the muffler tip look crooked? It looks nice but one pipe looks higher than the other side


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

That could be it too..but it doesn't hurt to take a look at it =D


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I took a look and did notice the nut got a bit loose, tightened it up and looks a lot more "level" now lol. Pics will be up tommmorow, let me know if you guys approve:bowing:




Senistr said:


> That could be it too..but it doesn't hurt to take a look at it =D


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> You guys and these splitters, my gosh....get over it lol!
> IT WAS A TEST......not something permanent.
> Plus I made 30 bucks more! Good deal, eh?


I get that it was a "test". The only point I keep coming back to is how much you liked them until you found out that other people didn't like them.

I even said in that thread, if you like them, then why take them off just because a bunch of random strangers on an internet forum don't approve? Do what makes you happy, don't do it for the approval of others.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

So it was a lil crooked? Stupid loose bolt...lol


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Here you go


Thanks!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> I get that it was a "test". The only point I keep coming back to is how much you liked them until you found out that other people didn't like them.
> 
> I even said in that thread, if you like them, then why take them off just because a bunch of random strangers on an internet forum don't approve? Do what makes you happy, don't do it for the approval of others.


 
Let it go, no reason to stomp on him!! let him have fun experimenting with the car!!!!ccasion14:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

As stated before, I wanted to try something out. If I really liked them, I wouldnt of taken them off just because some "random strangers" didnt like them. lol. Im going to install a different set, something more flush to my wheel well. 






bvbull200 said:


> I get that it was a "test". The only point I keep coming back to is how much you liked them until you found out that other people didn't like them.
> 
> I even said in that thread, if you like them, then why take them off just because a bunch of random strangers on an internet forum don't approve? Do what makes you happy, don't do it for the approval of others.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah ahahah, i realized one nut was a bit loose but it still looks the same as before lol. Maybe it was just that pic that threw it all off. It was off of my blackberry too.





Senistr said:


> So it was a lil crooked? Stupid loose bolt...lol


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah it didn't look all that right...and you know i wouldn't bash on ya for no reason..just thought I would bring it up to your attention...hope it gets straightened out


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> As stated before, I wanted to try something out. If I really liked them, I wouldnt of taken them off just because some "random strangers" didnt like them. lol. Im going to install a different set, something more flush to my wheel well.



We're not 'random strangers', we're like a cruze family, lol.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

not "like" a cruze family...we ARE a cruze family haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha i know i gotchu buddy.
thanks for the heads up


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha no prob =D


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

limited360 said:


>


Where is this from? I cannot find this part for sale anywhere.

EDIT: Never mind I did a search for the brand name on the license plate and found it.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

keveburd said:


> Where is this from? I cannot find this part for sale anywhere.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind I did a search for the brand name on the license plate and found it.


If your gonna order inquire about a group buy, as I still want this!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I will keep you guys posted if I can set up a group buy 

Cheers,

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

limited360 said:


> If your gonna order inquire about a group buy, as I still want this!





CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I will keep you guys posted if I can set up a group buy
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


I am interested in a group buy, but only if there is a bolt on kit that will fit like the one pictured.
Something like this, but for the 1.4L

I have done custom exhaust work before, it is either too expensive, or poor quality. (at least around here it is)


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

patience grasshoppers...we will get our car candy soon enough


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I just found the installation instructions for that rear diffuser. . . there is a lot of double sided tape involved. . . A LOT of double sided tape. I am not to crazy about the idea of trusting tape to hold something like that for the long term.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Well look at the description on the exhaust...it's for 2.0L engines only lol


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Senistr said:


> Well look at the description on the exhaust...it's for 2.0L engines only lol





keveburd said:


> Something like this, but for the 1.4L


I answer your statement with a quote.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I see to your quote and still say patience young grasshoppa lol


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Senistr said:


> I see to your quote and still say patience young grasshopp[er] lol


Patience is not an issue, the parts are there, its just finding them that is difficult.
Also, I was saying that I knew it was for the 2.0L, that's why I said "but for the 1.4L".


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Lol. Oh I can't wait! I'm going to be doing my exhaust before I start on anything else on the exterior. ZZP parts and maybe the SW catback, dual output. Then I can start saving for the exterior mods...


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

mmhmm but the car hasn't been out for a year yet here in the US. I am sure there are some good exhausts coming out soon...just need some more patience haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed, Imagine if Injen made an exhaust for the Cruze 1.4L and 1.8L ? 
Im giving my engine mods time, sticking with a couple for exterior pieces im missing. Ordered my (rear bumper only) RoadRuns style bumper + diffuser. Fix up my 1" Tall Slot hole on my trunk and take off the rs and ltz emblems. Carbon Fiber overlay by Grafxwerks.com and im set. Done with exterior, I love the designs of the Cruze, However, the rear "RS" style bodykit was terrible IMO. Chevy went real cheap with the look and it bothered me way too much. Trying out new things here and there until I get the look im looking for. Not too "ricer" just clean but original.

CHEVYCRUZE RS




Senistr said:


> mmhmm but the car hasn't been out for a year yet here in the US. I am sure there are some good exhausts coming out soon...just need some more patience haha


----------

